# Los Angeles



## My Green Pets (Jul 5, 2017)

I am in Los Angeles until the 12th! And I would like to know if anyone could recommended orchid related things to see? 

I think the Huntington collection is here, right? How would I get a behind the scenes look?

Is the former Orchid Zone here too? Could I go by and have a look?

Is Fred Clarke here too?

Any suggestions, plant related or not, much appreciated  

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 5, 2017)

Santa Barbara Orchid estates is nearby.


----------



## AdamD (Jul 5, 2017)

Fred is in San Diego, dunno about the rest


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jul 5, 2017)

Exposition Park Rose Garden? (said to be one of the Best kept secrets)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 6, 2017)

Driving along the coast down to San Diego of time allows! 
Beautiful scenery and some cute shops. 
And you could stop by SVO orchid! 

I need to get out to California again soon. 

Enjoy your time there!


----------



## mormodes (Jul 6, 2017)

The Huntington shouldn't be missed, whether you get into their greenhouses or not. Brandon Tam posts here and is on facebook, ask if you can get in, all he can say is no. Zuma Canyon is out in Malibu area, I don't know if they're open to the public. You can always google and call. Norman's is in LA...I'm blanking on where exactly. The Santa Barbara Orchid estate and Cal-Orchid are about 1.5 hours north of LA, you'll miss their sale but hey, they may have access to the $7.50 plants before the sale. Fred Clarke & Sunset Valley Orchids is south of LA in Oceanside (1 hour south?) and I think Peter T Lin's Diamond Orchids has a collection there, too.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 12, 2017)

I saw the Huntington yesterday. It was gorgeous. I wish I could have stayed longer. They had some Paphs with some amazing displays. I will make a video when I get home. Thanks for the recommendations ! 


Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 12, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> I saw the Huntington yesterday. It was gorgeous. I wish I could have stayed longer. They had some Paphs with some amazing displays. I will make a video when I get home. Thanks for the recommendations !
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk



Looking forward to the video. Did you meet Brandon? 
(Good to finally see you in person; for some reason, I confused you with someone else from KY who is female.)


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 12, 2017)

I didn't; I sent him a message through here but didn't hear back. There were so many slippers on display that I got my fix and then some! 

Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon Tam (Sep 15, 2017)

*Sorry I missed you!*

Hi Andrew,

I am so sorry that I missed your PM! I have been busy travelling the past few months and did not have the opportunity to log into the forums!

If you are ever in the area again, e-mail me at [email protected] and I will be sure to give you a private tour!

Best Wishes,

Brandon Tam



CambriaWhat said:


> I didn't; I sent him a message through here but didn't hear back. There were so many slippers on display that I got my fix and then some!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------

